# Lindsay Lohan – schon am Wochenende frei?



## Mandalorianer (29 Juli 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan – schon am Wochenende frei?*

Kaum ist sie drin, darf sie wohl bald schon wieder raus. Vor etwas mehr als einer Woche trat Lindsay Lohan ihre Haftstrafe an – und wahrscheinlich wird sie in weniger als einer Woche schon wieder Luft in Freiheit schnuppern. Immer mehr Quellen bestätigen, dass die Schauspielerin am Sonntag, spätestens aber am Dienstag den Knast verlassen darf. So kündigte das auch schon der Polizeisprecher von Los Angeles an . 
So weit so gut für sie, könnte man meinen. Doch anstatt sich über die vorzeitige Entlassung zu freuen, immerhin waren 90 Tage angesetzt, sei Lindsay schon wieder verzweifelt, weil sie anschließend drei Monate in einer Entzugsklinik verbringen muss – und so weder Mutter, Geschwister noch Freunde treffen kann. Ihre Anwältin Shawn Chapman Holley: „Sie ist gerade etwas verärgert. Sie möchte Zeit mit ihrer Familie verbringen. Aber die Frage ist, ob sie anschließend gleich oder verzögert in die Klinik gehen muss.“
Die Staatsanwaltschaft bestätigte, dass Lindsay sich innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach ihrer Entlassung in einer Klinik in L. A. melden muss. Anwältin Holley: „Es wäre nur fair, wenn sie etwas Zeit mit ihrer Familie verbringen kann, dass will ich dem Gericht deutlich machen.“ 
Den Insassinnen des Frauengefängnisses in Lynwood steht pro Woche eine Stunde Besuchszeit zu. Regulär am Wochenende, Lindsay durfte aber mitten in der Woche ihre Mutter Dina, Schwester Ali und Ex Samantha Ronson sehen, so sollte ein zu großes Aufsehen vermieden werden. Für diese Woche hat Lindsay ihre offizielle Besuchszeit bereits aufgebraucht.

*

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (29 Juli 2010)

Kann eine Selbsthilfegruppe mit Tara Raid aufmachen.... :thx: für die leicht aktualisierten Infos!


----------

